# simplicity 6116



## sbull78 (Feb 3, 2009)

hey guys, new to forum and looking for help!!! i have a 6116 with a 42 in snowblower and 48 in deck. i have upgraded the ole' 16 horse to a new 17.5 briggs ic twin..my next upgrade i want to put 23 in tires on the back the only problem is i can't find a 12in rim that fits a 1 in keyed shaft anywhere..my dad found a set last year in a junk pile at his work and has them on his 6111 and it looks just like the 6200 series(without the vari speed) he also has better traction with the limited slip and can go through about any snow because of the added size and weight...any input would be appreciated!!!!!Help!!!!!! thanks guys!!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

get the rim size and axle shaft size. Look on stens online store and see if they offer any rims like that.


----------

